# My new name



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So watcha think bishes?







its Mike approved!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You requested Filo_the_gr8. Unfortunatly my true feelings got in the way.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You requested Filo_the_gr8. Unfortunatly my true feelings got in the way.
> [snapback]904902[/snapback]​


i told you mike.."banned" sounded better...that it mike..this means war


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

please leave it


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > You requested Filo_the_gr8. Unfortunatly my true feelings got in the way.
> ...


that sounds even better though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


freakin drew..



> I just know if I ever meet you I'm going to end up drilling you in the face..... repeatedly.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some how it looks like it fits with your swastika avatar


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^ eh true.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You requested Filo_the_gr8. Unfortunatly my true feelings got in the way.
> [snapback]904902[/snapback]​










And thats being sincere


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Eh, Im not impressed.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

that name sounds kinda gay

Reminds me of Haggard the horrible - which is a lot cooler than filo

Should have just changed it to FIDO or Dan Rather


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Shoulda been Filo the Spammer


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > You requested Filo_the_gr8. Unfortunatly my true feelings got in the way.
> ...


I would pay to have this happen :nod:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Shoulda been Filo the Spammer
> [snapback]904974[/snapback]​


Man, when does it ever stop!!









Filo has tons of fans!! I guess it is like that old saying -- "Negative publicity is better than no publicity!"

Filo, I got your back man ... if you ever feel like donkey punching these bitches!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think its a pretty apropriate name for such an ass clown....










filo, i love you. will you marry me?
i want your babies.....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Shoulda been Filo the Spammer
> ...


The Infamous Donkey Punch


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Shoulda been Filo the Spammer
> ...


Stop giving Fido a rusty trombone


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...










he just referd to you as a dog filo.... are you going to take that from ABB-33- ?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wait wait let me try.....
fido the annoying
fido the banned
fido the unintelligente 
THE SPAMMEr

screw it lets get a pool going and come up with some money and get fido banned. how much would it take????


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> wait wait let me try.....
> fido the annoying
> fido the banned
> fido the unintelligente
> ...


Im in!


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds good!
Here are others

Filo the Despised
Filo the Fook
Filo the Tyrant
Filo the Dingy
Filo the Discombulated 
Filo the Owned


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


ITS FILO!














100%


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo The Horrible said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > NegativeCamber said:
> ...


Whatever you say Fido


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo The Horrible said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...

















fido


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

how bout..

filo thelost
filo theconfused
filo thethumbsucker
filo theseatsniffer
filo thebanned


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

how about dildo the horrible


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think Filo the "post-whorrible" suits him better.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fido the Dumbshit
or 
Fido the Girlfriendless

Fido the Dumske


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> I think Filo the "post-whorrible" suits him better.
> [snapback]905482[/snapback]​










that one was pretty funny


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

UM, I'M NEW HERE, BUT SEEMS TO ME FIDO, OOPS I MEAN FILO, THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF HATERS. WHAT COULD YOU HAVE POSSIBLY DONE? I'M SURE SOMEONE WILL FILL ME IN.

TREV


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Trevor said:


> UM, I'M NEW HERE, BUT SEEMS TO ME FIDO, OOPS I MEAN FILO, THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF HATERS. WHAT COULD YOU HAVE POSSIBLY DONE? I'M SURE SOMEONE WILL FILL ME IN.
> 
> [snapback]905593[/snapback]​


Trust us man.. stay away while you still have your innocence.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > UM, I'M NEW HERE, BUT SEEMS TO ME FIDO, OOPS I MEAN FILO, THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF HATERS. WHAT COULD YOU HAVE POSSIBLY DONE? I'M SURE SOMEONE WILL FILL ME IN.
> ...


WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE GUY? ONLY FAIR THAT I KNOW IF I SHOULD STAY AWAY....RIGHT?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Shoulda been Filo the Spammer
> ...


wow dude thats kind of gay, in order to donkey punch someon youd have to have your junk in that persons ass, pretty gay if your refering to performing the donkey punch to guys..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Trevor said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


i dont think theres anyting really wrong with filo other then being a total post whore and making wild comments with out any facts to support is statements, lets be honest this is a forum for a bunch of fish addicts we all have our issues..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


LOLLL @ NISMO....FUNNY sh*t
YEAH I THINK THAT WE DO HAVE ISSUES IF OUR FISH ARE OUR PRIOIRITY IN LIFE


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trevor said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


Can ya unlock the caps button for us please










> lets be honest this is a forum for a bunch of fish addicts we all have our issues..


First off Fido is no Fish addict and 
2nd , Speak for yourself


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trevor said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thePACK said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


I cant deal with stupid people very well


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


Hey Harly.....don't be such a spaze! don't like my caps?? TOO BAD!
same to you Jewelz....don't like it, too DAMN BAD, THAT'S HOW I WRITE


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Trevor said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


...AND 2ND OF ALL, I AIN'T NO FISH ADDICT, I WAS SIMPLY REPLYING TO A COMMENT MADE.....THANKS


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Trevor said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


DANG, SOME PEOPLE TAKE THEMSELVES TOO SERIOUSLY....RIGHT HARLEY?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the first step to recovery is to admit you have an addiction..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Hey Harly.....don't be such a spaze! don't like my caps?? TOO BAD!
> same to you Jewelz....don't like it, too DAMN BAD, THAT'S HOW I WRITE


Well educate yourself on the keyboard on how to unlock it










> DANG, SOME PEOPLE TAKE THEMSELVES TOO SERIOUSLY....RIGHT HARLEY?


I dont know your the one who posted 3 times in a row, Great way to introduce yourself to us on the board ....Keep up the Great work








And I see you try to call Jewlez out too ....







Im sure he'll be along shortly :nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trevor said:


> Hey Harly.....don't be such a spaze! don't like my caps?? TOO BAD!
> same to you Jewelz....don't like it, too DAMN BAD, THAT'S HOW I WRITE
> [snapback]905679[/snapback]​












Ohhh my bad - THAT'S HOW YOU WRITE !!! Forgive me, well in that case, by all means, keep using the caps ! Now if you would've just stated that from the beginning, we wouldn't never had a problem....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

> DANG, SOME PEOPLE TAKE THEMSELVES TOO SERIOUSLY....RIGHT HARLEY?
> [snapback]905708[/snapback]​


honestly i really think everyone takes sh*t on this site way way way to seriously..

ITS A f*cking WEB SITE FOR PIRANHA OWNERS, if some douchbag 16 year old talks sh*t who the f*ck cares? get over it, no reason to be a tuff guy to defend your "e-honor" at the end of the day is it really worth it to get all bitchy on line over some pointless comment someone 1000 miles away said on some web site that in the grand picture of life is really meaning less (sorry ot all the mods that spend hours of there time to keep the site running) its a great hobby and way to kill some time and get and trade info for our hobby but other than that who cares what any one says to each other..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Harly.....don't be such a spaze! don't like my caps?? TOO BAD!
> ...


WOW, SO MANY WAYS TO MAKE FRIENDS HERE....HAD I KNOWN, I WOULD HAVE COME HERE BEFORE.....HEY HARLEY, YOU SEEM PRETTY IGNORANT...WHERE YOU FROM THE STATES (WOULDN'T SURPRISE IF YOU WERE)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's just a part of normal netiquette and common courtesy not to use your caps lock on a message board, that's all


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


Hey thanks Buddy , Me ignorant ? read Below


> Hey Harly.....don't be such a spaze! don't like my caps?? TOO BAD
> same to you Jewelz....don't like it, too DAMN BAD, THAT'S HOW I WRITE


 And Yea Im from the states , what your gonna make it a Canada Vs. America now ? ..............lol...
I see we have another memeber in the FILO Club......


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT....THANKS FOR CONFIRMING.
AND NO, LAST THING YOU NEED IS ANOTHER WAR.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> It's just a part of normal netiquette and common courtesy not to use your caps lock on a message board, that's all
> [snapback]905743[/snapback]​


OK thanks Jewelz. I just felt before like I was being attacked for that...I mean dang, I just got here yesterday. I bought my first Red last month.
Harley ain't helping my arrival much either.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Trevor said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


Let me correct your little mistake...the last thing *YOU/Canada* needs is a war.









Edited to be more concise.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Boo Hoo...hit a soft spot?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a part of normal netiquette and common courtesy not to use your caps lock on a message board, that's all
> ...


How obviously you have a comprehension problem ...
This was my first post to you , go back and re-read 


> Can ya unlock the caps button for us please


I even said please so if you took that as an attack you have some personnel problems ...








And dont make it seem like your being cool ...
hers your pm you sent me ...


> DON'T LIKE MY CAPS, WELL I'M SORRY BUT IT'S TOO BAD. I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW, AND WE WORK ON OUR SYSTEMS WITH THE CAPS ON, AND I DON'T SEE WHY I SHOULD REMOVE THEM....DEFINITELY NOT TO PLEASE YOU, ANYBODY HERE, OR ELSEWHERE FOR THAT MATTER.


Looks like ya care real bad bro ...


> Boo Hoo...hit a soft spot?


Now you start with the Quuen , In case you didnt know she is a Mod here and can make your day well not so nice here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


Your the one "boo-hoo"-ing, I hardly consider that hitting a soft spot. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Holy sh*t some people take themselves WAY too serious. I thought this was a forum where peolpe discuss their piranha's and stuff....not get on their high-horse trying to play police....and by the way, Jewelz was a little more polite then you were...JUST GET OVER IT ALREADY


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trevor said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


caps are so annoying

so here this is for you


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trevor said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


Bro, check where you are , your in the lounge .....If ya want to talk fish go to p-discussion or one of the forums and Im sure we can talk fish there ...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...










sounds like a plan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> [snapback]905796[/snapback]​


WHAT?? not clear enough


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^ did u really have to quote that...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Filo, the discussion pretty much started after I asked about you and why we should stay away from you(so I heard)...apparently nobody (who posted a msg) had a good reason, then some peolple took offense to my CAPS...and the sh*t hit tha fan


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think you should all STFU and continue to flame Fido.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Look, I ain't here to make enemies.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you should all STFU and continue to flame Fido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AS Requested,
Suck it Fido


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think you should all STFU and continue to flame Fido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fido is


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang, from the looks of it...I should just get on the bandwagon and hate Fido, or Filo, or whatever his name is.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo The Horrible said:


> ^^^ did u really have to quote that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam what an idiot u are fido 
what is the point of quoting him

oh wait for a post count thats it


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Trevor said:


> Dang, from the looks of it...I should just get on the bandwagon and hate Fido, or Filo, or whatever his name is.
> [snapback]905822[/snapback]​


youll grow to hate him either way, so you might as well!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CAN I JOIN IN:


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Trevor said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


God damn canadians!







always starting sh*t!. Now turn off the caps button before I build a big wall around your province and fill it with water!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> > DANG, SOME PEOPLE TAKE THEMSELVES TOO SERIOUSLY....RIGHT HARLEY?
> > [snapback]905708[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I feel! Who cares what you say to me!!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Trevor said:


> Hey Filo, the discussion pretty much started after I asked about you and why we should stay away from you(so I heard)...apparently nobody (who posted a msg) had a good reason, then some peolple took offense to my CAPS...and the sh*t hit tha fan
> [snapback]905809[/snapback]​


I think Filo can read... ah and I see you found where the caps lock was.. Did the diagram help you?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Filo, the discussion pretty much started after I asked about you and why we should stay away from you(so I heard)...apparently nobody (who posted a msg) had a good reason, then some peolple took offense to my CAPS...and the sh*t hit tha fan
> ...


Did you know you can use the "Quote" button for multiple quotes in one post?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok ok. LETS HAVE A CONTEST. Does anyone have a picture of FiDo?

If you do, lets photoshop it, and the winner gets to determine FIDO's name, avatar, title, location, and sig for a month.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ok ok. LETS HAVE A CONTEST. Does anyone have a picture of FiDo?
> 
> If you do, lets photoshop it, and the winner gets to determine FIDO's name, avatar, title, location, and sig for a month.
> 
> ...


Dont think that fool ever posted his pic


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Ok ok. LETS HAVE A CONTEST. Does anyone have a picture of FiDo?
> 
> If you do, lets photoshop it, and the winner gets to determine FIDO's name, avatar, title, location, and sig for a month.
> 
> ...


bro i should get the award for sig of the month!!!!


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.kimandtodd.com/picbooks/bsperf.jpg

heres my pic of fufu..i mean fido.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ok. LETS HAVE A CONTEST. Does anyone have a picture of FiDo?
> ...


here he is


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Are you serious? Thats Filo? Thast the real deal, 100% Spam/whore Poster?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


apparently, it's in the photo album


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

dude,i swear i saw him sweeping the floor at a taco bell once!!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy crap is name is really changed to FiDo now!! HAHAH, either that just happened or I am not very quick to notice things


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Holy crap is name is really changed to FiDo now!! HAHAH, either that just happened or I am not very quick to notice things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it happened earlier today, I just noticed it this tis morning










Too Bad Grapefruit Head isnt here to See it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I saw him in Napoleon Dynamite.. he is the only kid in school with a moustache


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Christ thanks for putting up the pic that is like 4 years old. btw, i did ask Ms.Natt the great lounge queen to remove the pic, but she never did.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> Christ thanks for putting up the pic that is like 4 years old. btw, i did ask Ms.Natt the great lounge queen to remove the pic, but she never did.
> [snapback]906995[/snapback]​


then provide an updated pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fido said:


> Christ thanks for putting up the pic that is like 4 years old. btw, i did ask Ms.Natt the great lounge queen to remove the pic, but she never did.
> [snapback]906995[/snapback]​


Hahahahahaha :laugh:

and Sir Brujo , 
That is his ugly mug :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ahem....I'm already drawing up the list. I can photochop if need be.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ahem....I'm already drawing up the list. I can photochop if need be.
> [snapback]907003[/snapback]​


loll







, looks more like he's playin' pocket-pool


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here's the new avatar


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok can I show my list? I believe I won.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I think that there would be a lot of bored people here at P-Fury if Filo, wait Filo the Great, wait Fido---well, how about we call him f*ck-up.

If f*ck-up were to be banned, or just stop posting, many people here would lose theie sole purpose:

Filo-Basher.

I find it funny how much people just blatantly hate the dude here, but he just keeps on coming. King of like a retarded dog. One that thinks you love it, though you kick it in the mouth whenever he brings his dumb ass close enough to your leg.

So, in conclusion, Fido is an appropriate name...for a retarded dog.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

In honour of Filo/Fido's new name I think someone should name their next Pit Bull puppy Fido.








E


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess this "Fido" does not have the best of reputations?


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Stick around like...45 minutes. He will show his true side soon.

He used to just be an ass...but it seems that he flew right past that about a month ago, now he is just goofy and posting non-sense all the time. All 100% this and that.

Really just gay.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

He he he, ill keep that in mind


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok can I show my list? I believe I won.
> [snapback]907506[/snapback]​


LOL...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok can I show my list? I believe I won.
> [snapback]907506[/snapback]​










ck u are my hero

u won


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I just read this entire thread, it really seems like this 'Trevor' is the same person as this 'Fido/Filo'. They have the exact same way of phrasing and acting, its worth looking into it. Either way, Trevor is already acting as horrible as Fido!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Landon said:


> I just read this entire thread, it really seems like this 'Trevor' is the same person as this 'Fido/Filo'. They have the exact same way of phrasing and acting, its worth looking into it. Either way, Trevor is already acting as horrible as Fido!
> [snapback]907726[/snapback]​


....you've been here barely ONE day. It's not cool to make accusations like that no matter how gay said person(s) is/are.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Im not trying to acuse anyone, though I thought if I am a member and plan to be for a while that I should atleast know what people are tlaking about around the forums. So I did a little _investigating_ and placed in my own comment.

No harm meant!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

For Filo's avatar:
Teh gay pride!!!!111









For his sig:

I LOVE THE c*ck!!!111

For his title: 
I was rejected by an 8 year old schoolboy


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Just curious, why is he not banned already?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Well he was briefly. Technically he hasn't really done anything wrong besides be annoying.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Landon said:


> Just curious, why is he not banned already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










because his girlfriend is a respected member here


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Really? Who is his Girl Friend?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Landon said:


> Really? Who is his Girl Friend?
> [snapback]907767[/snapback]​


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

User said:


> Landon said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Who is his Girl Friend?
> ...


You?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Landon said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Landon said:
> ...










that smilie is named after her
kumbia queen


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh ok, I understand now, lol.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Landon said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Landon said:
> ...












Actually Filo stole my girl, tha' bastard. And after our desperate pitcher - catcher relations.









I was the pitcher, don't let him tell you otherwise.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I find it funny how much people just blatantly hate the dude here, but he just keeps on coming. King of like a retarded dog. One that thinks you love it, though you kick it in the mouth whenever he brings his dumb ass close enough to your leg.
> 
> So, in conclusion, Fido is an appropriate name...for a retarded dog.
> [snapback]907515[/snapback]​










Thats exactly the same type of thing I was thinking!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Poor guy, he tries and it's not like he's a dick on purpose... often... but he gets on my nerves too sometimes


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

'Cmere boy!!!










f*cking horrible name...

Pac


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, photoshopping some dude's picture isn't cool. That was posted in good faith it's pretty harsh to f*ck around with that.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Guys, photoshopping some dude's picture isn't cool. That was posted in good faith it's pretty harsh to f*ck around with that.
> [snapback]907891[/snapback]​


When the f*ck did you get a conscience??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, photoshopping some dude's picture isn't cool. That was posted in good faith it's pretty harsh to f*ck around with that.
> ...










he bought it today for $10 from the flea market


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

f*ck if I know, trying my best to kill it.

I think honestly it was the New Jersey game where Vince Carter played his old team (the raptors) for the first time. I hate Vince Carter and wanted nothing more to see him fail, and then when he did and had a shitty game, he was almost crying on the bench. I thought it should have been my moment of ultimate victory but instead I just felt bad for that sad pathetic man


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sh*t, I was trying to kill the thread using that gay remark. Didn't work good.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck if I know, trying my best to kill it.
> 
> I think honestly it was the New Jersey game where Vince Carter played his old team (the raptors) for the first time. I hate Vince Carter and wanted nothing more to see him fail, and then when he did and had a shitty game, he was almost crying on the bench. I thought it should have been my moment of ultimate victory but instead I just felt bad for that sad pathetic man
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck if I know, trying my best to kill it.
> 
> I think honestly it was the New Jersey game where Vince Carter played his old team (the raptors) for the first time. I hate Vince Carter and wanted nothing more to see him fail, and then when he did and had a shitty game, he was almost crying on the bench. I thought it should have been my moment of ultimate victory but instead I just felt bad for that sad pathetic man
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to truly feel sorry for someone with an $84 million contract


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Im starting to feel sorry for him now, lol. Is that a real pic of him? His face anyways.....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Landon said:


> Im starting to feel sorry for him now, lol. Is that a real pic of him? His face anyways.....
> [snapback]907944[/snapback]​


yes, but the picture is years old. out of all the recent ones i've shown these fools, that's the one they bring up ...


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

So, you are the girlfriend correct?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

that i am.







but anyone dare to start making fun of me, they'd better watch themselves...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck if I know, trying my best to kill it.
> ...


Money isn't everything. He wants so desperately to prove everyone wrong and I'm almost positive he won't be able to do it. He doesn't have the physical or mental stamina to keep up the pace he's playing now, and you can tell he desperately wants to live up to his own hype but can't. Like I said, he's a sad pethetic man, money or not he's going to be in for a big let down


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Landon said:


> I just read this entire thread, it really seems like this 'Trevor' is the same person as this 'Fido/Filo'. They have the exact same way of phrasing and acting, its worth looking into it. Either way, Trevor is already acting as horrible as Fido!
> [snapback]907726[/snapback]​


You do know that the mods can check IPs...



Landon said:


> Just curious, why is he not banned already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I be banned?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck if I know, trying my best to kill it.
> 
> I think honestly it was the New Jersey game where Vince Carter played his old team (the raptors) for the first time. I hate Vince Carter and wanted nothing more to see him fail, and then when he did and had a shitty game, he was almost crying on the bench. I thought it should have been my moment of ultimate victory but instead *I just felt bad* for that sad pathetic man
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

fido quit posting you waste of sperm and mow my lawn for me.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Because you have spammed the forums like crazy.


Fido said:


> Landon said:
> 
> 
> > I just read this entire thread, it really seems like this 'Trevor' is the same person as this 'Fido/Filo'. They have the exact same way of phrasing and acting, its worth looking into it. Either way, Trevor is already acting as horrible as Fido!
> ...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Landon said:


> I just read this entire thread, it really seems like this 'Trevor' is the same person as this 'Fido/Filo'. They have the exact same way of phrasing and acting, its worth looking into it. Either way, Trevor is already acting as horrible as Fido!
> [snapback]907726[/snapback]​


Hey Buddy, You don't even know me, and your gonna judge me from my first posts? Common!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Landon said:
> 
> 
> > I just read this entire thread, it really seems like this 'Trevor' is the same person as this 'Fido/Filo'. They have the exact same way of phrasing and acting, its worth looking into it. Either way, Trevor is already acting as horrible as Fido!
> ...


I thought of Friday After Next Friday.
That Guy who makes em Top Flight Security.
'Hey Buddy' '*Com'on* Buddy, You Top Flight, Buddy'


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Landon said:
> ...


loll, never seen the movie


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes I know they can check IP's Fido. Trevor; first impressions make a diff.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> Landon said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, why is he not banned already?
> ...


Haha, since when?



elTwitcho said:


> Guys, photoshopping some dude's picture isn't cool. That was posted in good faith it's pretty harsh to f*ck around with that.
> [snapback]907891[/snapback]​


Same question, since when? Plenty of people sure think its funny, what deems it 'uncool' ?? If you can't stand the heat, get the f*ck out the kitchen.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, photoshopping some dude's picture isn't cool. That was posted in good faith it's pretty harsh to f*ck around with that.
> ...


Since when? When people got out of the high school mentality of pushing the unpopular kid into his locker and being cruel for a laugh. When you grow up, that'll be "since when"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


I must admit I do find that funny....


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Since when?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I must admit I do find that funny....
> [snapback]909348[/snapback]​


You're in high school, nobody is gonna hold it against you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


You've never photoshopped anyone's pictures on here ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


Actually I have one time, and to be honest the moment I did it I felt I stepped over the line of what should or shouldn't be done and regretted it. It wasn't the same situation of an entire forum ridiculing him, but it was something I shouldn't have done nonetheless.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Yup, and I remember who you're talking about


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Trevor said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


owwww the canadian talks bad about the states. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I read part of the thread; fido aka filo. Is there supposed to be something new here?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

yah you know what i was thinking the same thing the whole time. took me forever to read this whole thing, what a waste


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Please don't make this a Canada vs. US fight.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

nice sig kevin.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> nice sig kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I just noticed it now that you Mentioed it.


----------

